# Sad news to report about Lexi



## FEast (Mar 19, 2008)

I just found out that Lexi's in the hospital, and may have terminal cancer. She asked me to post in the Health Forum about her case, because many here often have helpful ideas.

I don't have much info, but will tell you what I know so far. She's been in and out of the hospital for the past month. She's eating practically nothing, yet has put on a great deal of weight, and now weighs over 800 pounds. She has swelling in several parts of her body, and since she's suffered from water retention much of her life, I suspect that's the cause.

Due to her not eating, her bodily chemicals are all off balance, so it only recently occurred to the docs to check her for cancer. They discovered that her CA125 is 250. Those are cancer markers in the blood, and it's very elevated. They now think she has uterine and breast cancer, and are doing a breast biopsy today.

If she gets positive (always thought in a case like this, the correct terminology should be "negative") results, they won't be able to operate, given her size.

If anyone has any ideas, please post them here. Is there any place on this earth that will operate on a very obese person? Anybody ever hear of someone _gaining_ weight when they have cancer? Any cancer fighting ideas? You know the drill... She finally has access to the Internet, and will be able to read your posts, although she probably won't be up to answering many or any.

If anyone would like to send her a greeting by mail, she's at:

Alexis Adams
Florida Hospital East Orlando
7727 Lake Underhill Rd.
Orlando, FL 32822

As you can imagine, she's very low right now. Despite all she's been through the last few years, this is uncharted territory for her, so she's bound to be scared. As I receive more info, I'll do my best to keep you up to date. To those who believe, please keep Lexi in your prayers. And to those who don't, please send positive, healing vibes her way anyway.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm saying a prayer for Lexi. I'm so sorry she is continuing to suffer and now this horrible news. I hope she knows many people care for her here and wish her only the best.

Thanks for letting us know, Fuschia.


----------



## imfree (Mar 19, 2008)

You have my most heart felt prayers, Lexi.


----------



## Emma (Mar 19, 2008)

So sorry to hear this  That poor woman has been through so much all ready.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Mar 19, 2008)

prayers from Me are being said for her

My thoughts are with you Lexi


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 19, 2008)

Saying a prayer to my patron Saints...so sad


----------



## mossystate (Mar 19, 2008)

Lexi, I am so sorry to hear this. I hope you have plenty of good people around you..you will be in my thoughts.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 19, 2008)

Lexi, I am keeping you in my prayers. I am so sorry to hear of your condition and I hope you return to being yourself soon. 

One hospital I would try is Hospital of the University of Pennsylvania in Philadelphia. They have top notch doctors and procedures. 

Here is the link for their website:

http://www.pennhealth.com/upmc


phone number is 1-800-789-PENN

I hope this information is a help to you.


Maria


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 19, 2008)

Sending you my love Lexi 

Tracey xx


----------



## chocolate desire (Mar 19, 2008)

First of all Thank you Fushia for letting us know. Lexi if your able to read this please know you will be in my prayers and I truly hope you have a speedy recovery.I am so sorry you are having to go through this rough time no one deserves it but you least of all do because you have been an shining light to me and I am sure many others.Get well soon we are all sending good vibes your way.


----------



## chocolate desire (Mar 19, 2008)

Also has anyone talked to Shands Hospital in Gainesville Fl? I was sent there via ambulance when no other hospital would touch me because of my size and they were wonderful to me and the whole staff treated me as if I was just another patient. I hope this might be helpful to you


----------



## phatfatgirl (Mar 19, 2008)

Firstly... thank you FEast for updating us on Lexi's whereabouts.
Lexi, you will be in my thoughts and prayers, sending all positive vibes and love to you!


----------



## moore2me (Mar 19, 2008)

Dear Lexi,

I am so sorry to hear that you are having more trouble. Seems like you have had more than your share of health worries during the past few years. I will be praying with you and your friends that you pull thru this cancer scare and can get on about the business of getting better. You and your husband have my best wishes and good thoughts.

Love,

Deborah Moore
Moore2Me

A few angels to watch over you. 

View attachment angel for lexi.jpg


View attachment angels for lexi.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, I don't know Lexi, but I hope she gets better quickly.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 20, 2008)

Dear Lexi,
Sending prayers and positive thoughts. Get well soon. Tony


----------



## Shosh (Mar 20, 2008)

Sending positive thoughts your way Lexi. May you recover and may you be blessed.

Susannah


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 21, 2008)

I send my prayers. I hope things improve.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 21, 2008)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way, Lexi.


----------



## Half Full (Mar 21, 2008)

chocolate desire said:


> Also has anyone talked to Shands Hospital in Gainesville Fl? I was sent there via ambulance when no other hospital would touch me because of my size and they were wonderful to me and the whole staff treated me as if I was just another patient. I hope this might be helpful to you




I was going to suggest Shands as well. She needs to be in a big teaching hospital, not some small community facility that is ill equipped to manage her care.

A CA-125 is a tumor marker for *Ovarian Cancer*. From the scant info I would guess that she may have Ovarian cancer with possible liver metastasis that is causing something called ascites or large amounts of fluid in her abdominal cavity and tissues. It's not uncommon for ascites to add hundreds of fluid pounds. I would guess that while the scale may say she's gaining weight, her extremities may be thinner while her belly gets larger.

Unfortunately, ovarian cancer is fairly asymptomatic until it reaches the latter stages because what woman *hasn't* experienced abdominal distention and bloating in her life? 

She could also have breast cancer that has metastasized to the abdomen/ovaries or endometrial cancer, all 3 of which have higher risk in obese women because fat cells store estrogen so there is more accumulated estrogen in an obese woman's blood volume.

Again, based on scant info and Lexi's comorbidities, she probably would not be a candidate for surgery but she might benefit from palliative chemotherapy to give her more time and reduce her symptoms.

I have no idea how stable she is to be transported but again, she needs to be in a large, preferably teaching facility. Shands in Gainsville, Moffitt in Tampa, and Jackson down in Miami all would fill that bill.

My thoughts and prayers are with Lexi because while I don't know her, I have *ALWAYS* seen her to be kind and generous and willing to lend a hand even when she herself was struggling.

I'm sending thoughts of healing, comfort and peace, dear Lexi.


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 21, 2008)

sending my prayers as well!


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 21, 2008)

sending prayers Lexi...

thank you for letting us know Fuchsia


----------



## Carol W. (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh, Fuchsia, this is such disheartening news. Of course I am praying for this dear lady and hoping for miracles.....she deserves them. If only she could find a hardheaded maverick of a doctor, who is just arrogant enough to see saving Lexi as a challenge he wants to win! I will be hoping for that-Lexi is so worth saving!!!


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 21, 2008)

Sending positive thoughts, Lexi...so sorry for your distress.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 21, 2008)

Aw, shoot, I'm so sorry to hear this, Lexi.  I hope the doctors are wrong and that they can find a nice and simple reason for your problems. Thanks for letting us know, Foosh.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 22, 2008)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers to Lexi...there is also the Mayo Clinic in Jacksonville, since she is in Orlando.


----------



## William (Mar 22, 2008)

I am sorry to hear this and all my thoughts go out to her.

William




ThikJerseyChik said:


> Sending healing thoughts and prayers to Lexi...there is also the Mayo Clinic in Jacksonville, since she is in Orlando.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear you are having to go through this Lexi. I will pray for you and your family for comfort, healing and strength. I hope you are feeling better very soon.


----------



## olwen (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't know Lexi either, but I hope she recovers.


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 22, 2008)

im really sorry to hear that she's so sick  i really hope she gets better soon! my thoughts and prayers are with you Lexi x


----------



## Elfcat (Mar 22, 2008)

Aww that's rough. I hope something can be done for Lex.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 23, 2008)

Please let Lexi know how much positive light and prayers are being sent from within the Dimensions community. 

Keep us updated on how she is and the diagnosis.
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Half Full (Apr 14, 2008)

Has anyone heard what's going on with Lexi?

I think about her often and was hoping someone has some news?


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello Lexi,
I hope this note finds you feeling better. Try CANCER CENTERS OF AMERICA. I've heard MANY great things about them and they do have doctors willing to treat supersized patients. You're in my prayers...God Bless.


http://www.cancercenter.com/?source=yahoobr&c=2003:11:1:1


----------



## Emma (Apr 17, 2008)

Unfortunatly Lexi passed away. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=764481#post764481


----------

